# "Tout comprendre c'est tout pardonner"



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm not French, but I came across this phrase that I saw someone discuss on an internet site. It basically means to fully understand someone else's life is to forgive them for what they have done.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Je ne comprends pas le francais.... :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Oui, mais on ne peut pas tout comprendre. L'homme n'est pas parfait.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

No. To understand where someone is coming from doesn't mean that you have to accept where their coming from.

But apparently, according to other people, I have a messed up idea of forgiveness. Simply put, I don't believe in it.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't think understanding goes along with forgiving.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nope


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Non.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No estoy de acuerdo completamente con este frase (quotacion francesa) :lol.
(I do not agree completely with this statement).

However, for the sake of being able to move on with my life, I need to accept their faults whether they see them or not. I can't harbor their issues, but I shouldn't have to carry the burden of unforgiveness either - it becomes bitterness if I am not careful.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

For those who stated 'no', can you explain how you justify it?


----------

